# good binding angles?



## bigal3639 (Dec 26, 2011)

hey guys, first post. anyways, i would consider myself a beginner rider. i have about 8 times out on the mountain under my belt. i just got my own board after renting all of last year. my board is a rossignol angus amptek 162 midwide, bindings are burton custom, and boots are burton invaders. i have regular riding down pretty much now, and starting to hit some jumps and boxes. my bindings are currently at 15/-3. i want to learn to ride switch more this year so i can land 180's and other tricks better. should i have my back binding at more of an angle like -10 or so? i rode all of last year at 15/0, so i put it at -3 just to sorta ease into it. i do about 75% freeride, and 25% park, but hoping to get to the park more this year. is my current setup ok for freeride and park and learning switch, or should i put the back binding more towards -10 or around there?
thanks!


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

10 should be good, if you want to make them even do +12/-12, when you bring your front foot in a bit it doesn't feel as wierd to put you back foot out further. just experiment, get a pocket tool so you can change it at the mountain


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks. There's no right or wrong answer, it's whatever works for you and the only way to find out is to play around with different angles. I prefer 15/-15 on my NS Evo. Usually 15/-9 or so on my NS Heritage. Then usually 15/-3 or so on my Capita Charlie Slasher.


----------



## bigal3639 (Dec 26, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Different strokes for different folks. There's no right or wrong answer, it's whatever works for you and the only way to find out is to play around with different angles. I prefer 15/-15 on my NS Evo. Usually 15/-9 or so on my NS Heritage. Then usually 15/-3 or so on my Capita Charlie Slasher.





Riley212 said:


> 10 should be good, if you want to make them even do +12/-12, when you bring your front foot in a bit it doesn't feel as wierd to put you back foot out further. just experiment, get a pocket tool so you can change it at the mountain


ok thanks guys, i guess i'll just have to try it out and see what works best for me


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

bigal3639 said:


> ok thanks guys, i guess i'll just have to try it out and see what works best for me


To be the oddball here...im at 21/-9 on my NS Raptor X. Just feels comfortable. At 15 my foor was cramping as i felt it wanted to be a little further out. +1 on the pocket tool.


----------

